# LOW Ice thickness



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I am heading up to LOW by Warroad at the beginning of next week, and was wondering if an auger extension is needed. Any info would be helpful thanks.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I had friends at LOW last week, they were on the north end of the lake. They were able to get through the ice with out an ext., but it was cutting it really close. I would call a resort to check. It is never a bad idea to have an ext with you.


----------

